# Recommendations for pliers and bait knife



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking for a pair of good pliers and bait knife for the surf.

Evolution Gorilla Pliers and Mora Bait Knife have been suggested.

What do you all use and suggest?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Manley Fishiing super Pliers, Models 2004 or 2006

Santa brought 2na a brand new set of 2006s and a case with a belt clip.

Bait Knife, Dexter Russel offset Bread/sandwich knife


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Manley Fishiing super Pliers, Models 2004 or 2006
> 
> Santa brought 2na a brand new set of 2006s and a case with a belt clip.
> 
> Bait Knife, Dexter Russel offset Bread/sandwich knife


Didn't think Santa would come anywhere near 2na for fear his raindeer would become sausage


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I have a box of pliers , I'm still looking for "The Perfect Set" , I've been using a set from Bubba Blade , there ok , and have other one's I like but what has been my fall back has been the cheap one's from Lowe's, Harbor freight, Home Depot, yes they rust but so what.
But for 3 bucks so what, 
Bait knife the same thing, I buy the cheap ones at the bait shop or Wal Mart kitchen paring knife around a buck . 
There like a Bic lighters, use them if lost or worn out so what.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I just use Manly piers and dexter knife.. Both will do the job,medium price range and medium durability with the pliers,knife last a pretty good while..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I also like a good set of scissors, they come in very handy


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> I also like a good set of scissors, they come in very handy


 Yes,forgot those.. They cut some pretty flounder baits,as well as squid strips for jigs.....


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

A Mora is a great choice but I would go with a cheaper stainless model like the Companion or Craftline.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Mora are excellent , Gerber makes a great set of Cutting shears , They even come apart to clean


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Jollymon said:


> Didn't think Santa would come anywhere near 2na for fear his raindeer would become sausage


Made a bit over 70# of deer mixed with pork over the last couple weeks, stuffed every bit in Sausage casings too and 
12# of wild pig.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> I also like a good set of scissors, they come in very handy


Best Sissors Made and under $3 at any OBX tackle store.
I have them everywhere; kitchen, vehicles, shop, and tackle bags


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to use Kliens

Dropped them in the sand 

Now use $1 Store specials

My bait knife is a 10 inch Dexter Russell Serrated, easy to keep sharp with a steel


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Thinking about what Garbo said today as I was in the Dollar store with my wife , She was getting stuff for making table a centerpiece , I scored some Scissors .

Good call , on the dollar store


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> Thinking about what Garbo said today as I was in the Dollar store with my wife , She was getting stuff for making table a centerpiece , I scored some Scissors .
> 
> Good call , on the dollar store


 They also sell toenail clippers really cheap... A mainstay for cutting short tag ends..........


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I use kobalt dikes, they last the longest for me. Needle nose is a Hodge podge of whatever cheapest, and a few pairs of cheap scissors and some cheap steak kines for cutting bait. When I used to shark fish, I had a Dexter Russel tiger knife for the dirty work, just don't see a need for a $20 or more knife to cut bait that will disappear after a 6 pack or so


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

+++ on scissors and bait knife at dollar store, makes it affordable enough to have on of each in each tackle box. As for pliers still searching.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Harbor freight has stainless steel needle nose pliers for about $5, when on sale and scissors for 99 cents, sometimes they are free ( with a coupon ) with a purchase. I stock up when they are on sale. Wal mart has cheap paring knifes over in housewares that I use of bait knife. When my kid was young , I used scissors to cut up bait instead of bait knife, had to make sure those small hands and fingers dd not get cut.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and if you use fishbites scissors are great, get it on the hook and cut it off


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Skullhooker (May 5, 2018)

I saw some Danco stainless pliers in a tackle shop this week for 20 bucks that look pretty good especially for the price. I have tried several types of aluminum pliers from the insanely expensive to cheap and they flex.
I have and currently still use an old pair bought from Bass pro years ago that are steel with side cutters that I like better, a nice positive grip for removing hooks.


----------



## equyst (Apr 8, 2018)

interesting thread, I have the same question


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Found myself in a Harbor Freight store today and looked at there sales flyers as you come in and saw these 
For .59 cents ea limit of 7 , so I got some for tackle boxes, tool boxes , kitchen
View attachment 56057


My apologies for the attachment , Tried to get it to post as a picture but this site has a mind of its own ,


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## Tannhauser (Apr 30, 2018)

I would skip the Mora Bait Knife and go for one of the regular Mora's in stainless steel. I like Mora's for knives to carry on or around water. The sheath has positive retention, has a snap on belt hook and a drainage hole. Plus if the knife is lost I'm out $10. If you plan to do a lot of cutting I'd consider tossing in a diamond hone. Mora's take a razor sharp edge, but they are not the best for maintaining that edge.


----------



## The Shark Book (Sep 6, 2016)

I've used the gorilla pliers, and that's what I'm using for freshwater/inshore/surf fishing now - no complaints. 

As far as a knife, I use a cheap bait knife if I'm flying, or I have a Dexter Russell tiger edge for bigger stuff. That can do finger mullet or shrimp up to big rays and jacks. 

Drew


----------

